# antacids and iron supplements



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi there

I've been prescribed iron supplements for the remainder of this pregnancy, however reading the leaflet with the tablets it clearly says I shouldn't take antacids at the same time.

I'm also nursing horrible heartburn, and I'm afraid rennies are never away.  I can't get through the next 10 weeks with heartburn like I have and have to give up the remedies for it. 

Can you clarify, can I take the heartburn remedies but space them apart from the iron? Whats the reason for not being able to take them at the same time? It's all getting very complicated!

Many thanks!

Sophie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sophie,

Sorry to hear about the heartburn and anaemia  Hope you're not feeling too rubbish with it.

You can still take the antacids but need to space them out with the iron tablets (if you take them at the same time they interfere witht he iron getting into yoru body so the iron tablets won't work as well) If you take the iron first you need to wait at least an hour beofre you can then take an antacid. After taking an antacid you need to wait two hours until you can take the next iron tablet. (Hope this makes sense  )

Hope you manage to get relief from both 

Maz x


----------

